# Resume Coding Auditor, CPC, CPC-H, CCS-P, CEDC, CANPC



## Sharee Luckeydoo

Hello,
I am interested in part-time remote coding work. Attached is my resume for review. 
Sincerely,
Sharee Luckeydoo CPC, CPC-H, CCS-P, CANPC, CHCA, CEDC


----------



## dfeder@lloydstaffing.com

*Uregent work from home!*

My company is representing a firm that is looking for CPC coders with at least 2 years exp as a Certified Professional Coder. 

This is a position that allows you to work from home and it is Full Time. 

I would need an immediate response with resume in “word” format if you are interested. 



Please submit and or call for details. 



Thank you.







 Debbie Feder
Director of Healthcare Management

Healthcare
LLoyd Staffing
445 Broadhollow Road, Suite 119
Melville, NY 11747
Office: 631.777.7600   Ext.787
Fax: 631.777.7626
Cell: 917-579-4340

dfeder@lloydstaffing.com 
www.LLoydStaffing.com






Connect, follow & fan LLoyd today!


----------

